# Olympics - Greenwich seating plan



## kinglouis (1 June 2012)

Just got my tickets for the Eventing Wondering if anyone knows where I can find a seating plan for the arena so I can work out where I am sitting?! Bursting with excitement...managed to get all 4 days!


----------



## typekitty (1 June 2012)

Lucky thing! *turns green*


----------



## Faithkat (4 June 2012)

I'm a "Games Maker" at Greenwich Park and it has taken about 3 weeks of constant emails to get out of them which entrance gate we (Games Makers) will be using (I'm trying to work out travel arrangements).  No-one seemed to know and (like many other things) it hadn't occurred to the organisers that it would be important so I suspect they haven't even got a seating plan yet!


----------



## Marydoll (4 June 2012)

Aaaaaargh still not got mine yet .... It wont feel real till they get here, 
HURRY UP POSTIE


----------



## Marydoll (6 June 2012)

Yaaaay just got in from work and my tickets are here 
Im chuffed outta my chuffer


----------

